# Blowgun Hunting



## Cleankill47

Okay, this is to settle, or at least make known that there exists a good blowgun for the purpose of hunting. The dollar bill in the photos is used as a reference to size. For those that don't know, a dollar is about six inches long. This is my blowgun:









It is five feet long, and it is the Cold Steel .625 Magnum. Notice the rubber ferrule on the left end covering the barrel, and you also see my walking stick.

Here, you have a small broadhead dart:









And here is a regular broadhead dart:









And yes, they are all hand-filed and honed to razor sharpness, to ensure quick, clean kills. Let me know what you guys think, since this is my first post using pictures.


----------



## Burly1

Your pics are nice and clear! That looks like just the tool for those bird feeder raiders. That's what I use mine for anyway. If you have a good squirrel woods near you, and a lot of patience, you should do well. Buel


----------



## natemil373

Nice Pics-I too use a blowgun, in fact I caused quite the stir when I posted on here a few months ago that I was considering using it for squirrel hunting. I use a terminator 72" that I beleive is .40 cal. I too use broadhead darts, similar to the larger ones that you have pictured. I regret to say that I did not take any game with mine this year, I only took it out a few times and I just never could get a clear shot. Oh well maybe next year. I set my chrony up and was averaging about 400 FPS with it, so I know that it would have done the job if I could have got a shot.


----------



## calebidaho

I have taken a few squirrels with my .40 caliber blowgun. I have been looking at the one you have pictured. Is it the same blowgun as I have seen on coldsteels website. How accurate is it? I have had no trouble hitting squirrels with my .40 caliber, but unless I hit them in the spine, head, or neck they sometimes get away. It would be great if I could be as accurate with a heavier dart.


----------



## Cleankill47

Caleb, it is very accurate, but the darts are much heavier so you have to learn their trajectories. I stopped using my .40 cal blowgun when I got my cold steel one, because whenever I switched I would get mixed up guessing range, so I just stick to the magnum now.

For more accuracy and range, you can get the two-foot extension they sell, too. It will stabilize your dart for quite a bit further than just the 5-foot model.

Random bit of information: The Penari (sp?) Indians of South America use ten to twelve-foot blowguns for their darts, and they can hit canaries and parrots at 65 yards...

Go ahead, get the cold steel. And get an extra pack of mini broadhead darts, too, because it only comes with 12 of that type, and those are the best ones for hunting... (I still need more bamboo ones, too)

Good luck...

:sniper:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

I also have a cold steel .625 magnum blowgun. I usually use it to kill sparrows and crows. Work like a charm. I have also killed about 6 squirrels with it. It is pretty fun kinda like archery a little bit


----------



## sod44

that is amazing were do u buy those?


----------



## Cleankill47

sod44, normally, you would go to coldsteel.com but the site is down, so I found you one here:

http://www.bizrate.com/boxingequipment_ ... ylf--.html

You can have your parents order it, and if you do, then practice, practice, practice! You can't shoot enough. And you're going to love it.

It's also fun to get one of those big cardboard cutouts like they sell at some Blockbuster stores and use them as targets.

:sniper:


----------



## huntinND

That would be great to have in a treestand while bowhunting to pass the time on a few squirrels. How far can you shoot accurately with the one pictured?


----------



## sod44

Cleankill47 said:


> sod44, normally, you would go to coldsteel.com but the site is down, so I found you one here:
> 
> http://www.bizrate.com/boxingequipment_ ... ylf--.html
> 
> You can have your parents order it, and if you do, then practice, practice, practice! You can't shoot enough. And you're going to love it.
> 
> It's also fun to get one of those big cardboard cutouts like they sell at some Blockbuster stores and use them as targets.
> 
> :sniper:


thanks ill look at it.


----------



## sod44

is it accurate?


----------



## Cleankill47

In itself, yes it is accurate. But with any blowgun, the only thing that will make you accurate with it is practice.

That said, the bamboo darts are more accurate for me, but I use either those or the mini broadheads to hunt.


----------



## sod44

wats the biggest thing youve ever kiled?


----------



## Cleankill47

With the blowgun? A rabbit. I thought about trying it on a possum, but I'm just not comfortable with using it on anything that size when I have a .22 revolver that I know will do the job right.


----------



## sod44

haha yea i spose so like do u lose your darts fast and easily?


----------



## Steelpuck18

me and my friend took down a rabbit but it didnt die right away and we had to chase it down. wont try that again unless i have some real firepower to back it up.


----------



## Cleankill47

You'll lose some darts if you're not careful. And you'll lose at least one pinning a squirrel to a tree about 40 feet up a thin oak or something. Just pay attention to your shots; the best ones are at a downward angle, preferably at ground level, but you can take them anywhere if you practice enough...


----------



## Steelpuck18

Cleankill47 said:


> "You'll lose some darts if you're not careful. And you'll lose at least one pinning a squirrel to a tree about 40 feet up a thin oak or something."
> 
> Is that from experience? Sounds like an interesting situation...


----------



## Bore.224

What about the Orange poisiness FROGS!!!


----------



## Cleankill47

Yeah, the pinning to a tree thing happened to me _and_ a friend of mine who used it the same day.

You can't use the poison from Poison Arrow Frogs (which are very expensive and hard to get) on animals you plan to eat, because you'll die from poisoning yourself. The only poison you can safely use is curare (not condoning it, since it's illegal) but it's what they use in South America. The Penari indians that I mentioned earlier use it every day.


----------



## blowgunner62

You guys have probably already seen this, but you should check out this blowgun hunting site.
www.geocities.com/blowgunnhunter

I also have a blowgun website at:
www.geocities.com/blowgunner62/blowguns

The squirrels never seem to be around when I get out my blowgun! 

-blowgunner62


----------



## rsmlax

Here is a great website to purchase the blowgun pictured above at.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Also, for those of you hunting Rabbit. I suggest a more lethal ammo: The Zytel broadhead darts inflict the most dammage allowing for a quicker more lethal single shot.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 063229653a


----------



## linkinzy

Cleankill47 said:


> Okay, this is to settle, or at least make known that there exists a good blowgun for the purpose of hunting. The dollar bill in the photos is used as a reference to size. For those that don't know, a dollar is about six inches long. This is my blowgun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is five feet long, and it is the Cold Steel .625 Magnum. Notice the rubber ferrule on the left end covering the barrel, and you also see my walking stick.
> 
> Here, you have a small broadhead dart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a regular broadhead dart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, they are all hand-filed and honed to razor sharpness, to ensure quick, clean kills. Let me know what you guys think, since this is my first post using pictures.


Whoa,, it's cool... I'm just new in the blow gun.


----------

